# pics of my sentra b14



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

Here is finally a picture of my 95 sentra.. Stock for now but will be working on it.. 

for more pics and info goto http://www27.brinkster.com/mavenali/main3.html
---


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

lets try this again shall we??? 




Lets see how that goes...........

For more pics try
http://www27.brinkster.com/mavenali/main3.html

Thanks... enjoy the pics...


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

nice and clean


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

good luck with it.....

i like the color as well..


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

whoa!!! it's like a 4-door version of my b14... hehe... y don't you redo you interior with black and red, install a drift front bumper, predator series 1 hood, and get a set of 200sx se 6-spoke wheels... hehe... just a thought...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

noooooooooo not chrome hubcaps


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

yea those chrome hubcaps are comin off soon as i get some rims... anyone have any suggestions as far what rims may look good on my car?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

se-l or se-r rims would look great on your car....


----------

